# Goblin v1 Glass - Vaping Emergency



## arbdullah (23/4/15)

Hello friends, 

Does anyone have a spare glass lying around? I'll take it off your hands riiiight now.


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Hi @arbdullah - 

I have moved this to the "Who has stock" forum - so retailers can respond directly if they choose to

Hope you get it sorted


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Just wanted to point out to all members - 

*this is a classic example of how it helps to have your Location showing under your Avatar.
*
Please take note - and update your Location details if they are not showing or are not correct


----------

